# Thailand Training Blog Online



## Akira (Jan 30, 2009)

Recently I quit my job and moved to Thailand to train in muay thai at Sasiprapa in Bangkok for one year.  I'm keeping an online blog at 

http://muaythaitrainingthailand.blogspot.com/

I'm happy to answer any questions there or help anyone thinking of doing the same.  Chok dee!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice blog. How long have you been training there?


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice blog.  I've always wanted to get to Thailand.  Good luck with the training.

David


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 3, 2009)

hey, thanks for sharing!

i'm always interested to hear about people's training progress...especially they're experiences in the "mother" country.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  Have fun in your adventure!

Be sure to stop by once in a while here on MT too and remind us of how things are going...


----------



## ..n.. (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one!  I'll be sure to check in every now and then.  Train hard!


----------



## Vladi (Feb 10, 2009)

That's very cool, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

Thunder Foot said:


> Nice blog. How long have you been training there?


 
Thanks guys.  Sorry I haven't been online much this last week, I've had a staph infection to deal with which has gone through the gym.

To answer your question, I started training here 8th January, so only a month or so.  

This Saturday Im going to watch one of the top fighters from the gym, Parawit fight.  There's a video of him training here 





 
Last time I saw him fight it only took him about 30 seconds to completely devistate his opponent for an easy win.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 19, 2009)

Good to have an update, hope you're feeling better.  Thanks for posting the video, let us know how the fight turns out.


----------



## jackwalsh (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweet blog, haven't checked the vids yet, but that sounds intense. How much is it costing you? And how much prior experience did you have? I'd be very interested in doing something like this in the future.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Jack, to answer your questions, training for 1-2 months at Sasiprapa costs around 15,000 THB (Thai baht).  If you are training for longer and fighting for the gym it's cheaper than that.

As far as prior experience, I got my black belt in Shotokan Karate, did about 3 years of ging mo kune kung fu and about 12 months in Shaolin Chokra kung fu.  I've been training in muay thai on and off for about 5 years nows, but strictly in muay thai for 15 months before I came here.  This is not an easy place to learn if you are a beginner, or have little experience.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Akira...I have been training strictly Muay Thai for the last 3 years or so, and even I am finding the Training in Thailand pretty intensive.  We do get beginnners at the camp I train at but I don't think that they really get any more benfit from learning here than they would from learning back home in Canada.  

I would recommend learning the basics in a gym around where you live, then coming to Thailand to refine your skills and expand your arsenal.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 11, 2009)

Akira, 
Excellent to hear! I've trained at Sasiprapa Camp a few times, the last of which was last year. Thakooon is great and really looks after you, so be sure to ask him any questions or concerns. Paowarit is amazing, I met him the last few times I was there. Great technical fighter, and lightening quick too! Also one of my favs was Sandej. He's usually really busy, but he's a great character with excellent skill, and pretty high in the Lumpini rankings. I swear, if some of the Japanese fight clubs only looked to Sasiprapa camp for possible K-1 considerations, they'd have an overrun of great fighters haha.
I currently reside in the US, training with a few Sasiprapa guys and others that came from Thailand... the biggest from Sasiprapa being B.M. Sasiprapa who was big back in the 90's. He's really good friends with Thakoon as well. Have you had the chance of doing any fights while you're there? Thakoon is really good at finding opponents at your skill level, so not to worry. How long is your intended stay there?

[edit]: BM should be back in Thailand now, but I'm not sure if he's back at Sasiprapa now or not. I haven't heard from him in a while.

Its so great to hear the experience of someone from the same camp.


----------



## MrLane (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome 

I've got the silly idea in my head of going across for a few weeks and I'm trying to talk myself out of it, and failing!

Did you go by yourself? Train a lot before hand? Go across with the aim to fight?

Opening a gym is a dream of mine too. I've got a long way to go but never say never mate!


----------



## Akira (Aug 2, 2009)

Just do it mate.  You won't be young forever.

I'd only trained in muay thai for about 9 months before hand but done years of kung fu and karate.  In hindsight, I wouldn't recommend coming over here with no fight experience but each to their own. I came over here with the intention to fight so I came to a well connected gym in Bangkok, but even they have had problems matching me up with opponents.  

My first fight was against a thai with 10 fights who just got out of prison (I had had none, and never been to prison).  This is about as easy as it gets.

I did come over here by myself, but I'd been to thailand previously so I already made friends here.


----------

